

Djikstra's concurrent; A* pathfinding bots in Minecraft - DanBC
http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/37yiye/bot_with_pathfinding_ai_that_autonomeously/

======
DanBC
Actual title is:

"CommandBlock[::] Bot with PathFinding AI that autonomeously switches between
three Algorithms: Dijkstra's Concurrent, semi-A* and a simple Chase algorithm,
all compatible with 3d terrain, collision detection & easily configurable
search radius - More info in comments (gfycat.com)" which obv is more than 80
chars.

I'm submitting this because if you haven't played Minecraft for a while you
might have missed out on the whole "command block" thing.

[http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Command_Block](http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Command_Block)

These have brought scripting to vanilla minecraft. Some people are doing nifty
things -- some nice creative mode stuff, all the way upto complex minigames.

